# Wow, look at all these upholstery codes.



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Do NOT ask me how you can order a car with these interior colors, or where you can see pics. I have no answers. I have noticed some are strictly (E46) M3 or ti choices. And these do not include Individual colors.

This information is for entertainment purposes only.  

F2AT
M Texture Anthracite alcantara/Nappa leather
E3AT
Flock Raute Cloth Anthracite
E3TT
Flock Raute Cloth Grey
E3DL
Flock Raute Cloth Marine Blue
E3AP
Flock Raute Cloth Mint Green
E4AT
Gran Turismo Anthracite cloth/leather
E4TL
Gran Turismo Dream Red cloth/leather
E4GG
Gran Turismo Green cloth/leather
E5LA
Mixed Geometric Cloth Lavendar
E8PP
Flat Textile cloth Peach
E8TT
Flat Textile cloth Grey
E8AT
Flat Textile cloth Anthracite
E9HC
Maglia Sand cloth/leather
G7AT
Laser Anthracite cloth/alcantara
G7BL
Laser Blue cloth/alcantara
G7RE
Laser Red cloth/alcantara
G7OG
Laser Orange cloth/alcantara
G7GL
Laser Yellow cloth/alcantara
G8AT
Impulse Cloth black
H2AT
International Cloth Anthracite
H2TT
International Cloth Grey
H3AT
Monza Anthracite cloth/leather
H3PI
Monza Pistachio cloth/leather
H3TO
Monza Europe Topaz Blue cloth/leather
H3TT
Monza Grey cloth/leather
H4AT
California Anthracite cloth/leatherette
H4PP
California Orange cloth/leatherette
H4SE
California Dark Lavendar cloth/leatherette
H7BC
Bianco Nero Anthracite/White cloth/leather
H9AT
Jacquard Cloth Anthracite
H9TT
Jacquard Cloth Grey
J1AT
Tex 2000 Anthracite cloth
J1BB
Tex 2000 Blackberry cloth
J1TF
Tex 2000 TechnoGrey cloth
K4SW
Leatherette Black
K4HC
Leatherette Sand
L7SW
Nappa Black leather
N5SW
Nappa Black leather
N5IM
Nappa Imola Red leather
N5OV
Nappa Kiwi leather
N5TT
Nappa Grey leather
N5ZM
Nappa Zimt leather
N5LS
Nappa Laguna Seca Blue leather
N6AU
Montana Poetic Blue leather
N6HC
Montana Sand leather
N6NG
Montana Natural Brown leather
N6SW
Montana black leather
N6TD
Montana Tannin Red leather
N6TT
Montana Grey leather
Q9SW
Nappa Mosaic Black leather
Q9HC
Nappa Mosaic Sand leather
Q9LT
Nappa Mosaic Light Yellow leather
V5BB
Nappa Blackberry leather
V5LT
Nappa Light Yellow leather
V5SW
Nappa black/Blackberry leather
X1AT
M-Texture Anthracite leather/alcantara


----------



## Atlantis (Oct 19, 2002)

This is X1AT (M-Texture Anthracite leather/alcantara):










This is E4AT (Gran Turismo Anthracite cloth/leather):










In the UK, Monza & California trims are only available for the compact. Flock is the standard trim for sedans, Tex 2000 is standard for coupes.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Pistachio*

H3PI 
Monza Pistachio cloth/leather

That's my car!


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

TGD said:


> H3PI
> Monza Pistachio cloth/leather
> 
> That's my car!


I am in the proces of buying a 316ti like you have. Would you order Monza cloth/leather for your seats again if you were about to buy a new car?

Just like in Greece cars in the Netherlands are very expensive :thumbdwn:

The Monza cloth/leather will cost me € 1065


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbup: 



















Kaz said:


> Do NOT ask me how you can order a car with these interior colors, or where you can see pics. I have no answers. I have noticed some are strictly (E46) M3 or ti choices. And these do not include Individual colors.
> 
> This information is for entertainment purposes only.
> N5OV
> Nappa Kiwi leather


----------



## JetPilot (Jun 4, 2003)

JeffW: Thats sweet. What colour is that?


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

JetPilot said:


> JeffW: Thats sweet. What colour is that?


It's:
N5OV
Nappa Kiwi leather :thumbup: 
on an Aegean Blue (BMW individual) M3.










Jeff


----------



## JetPilot (Jun 4, 2003)

:drewl: Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Monza*



e.biemold said:


> Would you order Monza cloth/leather for your seats again if you were about to buy a new car?


Only €1065? The combo is only available for the sport seats, so you have to add the cost of the sport seats as well.

I like the Monza very much. I am not so shure about its practicality though, because the light color of the leather sides gets dirty very easily. The cloth is more difficult to get dirty. I haven't done any proper washing of the upholstery yet, but I wonder if I have to use 3 different fluids for the leather, the cloth and the back of the seat. It may be to much hassle.

On the other hand the exterior color can get very dusty and it will just look dull. Dead insects though look awful on it.

PM me for more info.


----------

